# 2 cycle oil substitute?



## Adkjake (Oct 29, 2012)

Well, I'm all prepped for Hurricane Sandy. Everything button downed and batten downed. Plenty of dry wood, gas for the generator, food and water, wine and beer or course! Mixed up a fresh batch of 50:1 mix for the chain saws. When doing so I noticed I was down to my last 2.5 oz bottle of 2 cylce oil.

So wondering, in a pinch or an emergency could I mix in regular motor oil with the gas, and use in chainsaws or other 2 cycle engines? Would it cause major problems, plug fouling, other proble?. I have both 10w-30 and straight 30w I could use.

To all on the eastcoast stay dry, safe and warm during the storm


----------



## pen (Oct 29, 2012)

No way I would use anything but 2cycle oil in my saw, emergency or not.  Won't do you any good if it locks up, so then you are stuck not being able to cut wood anyway and a broken saw.

Sounds like you have enough on hand for 2 gallons of gas at least.  That can do one heck of a lot of cutting.  If you are worried about running out, just cut up what is absolutely necessary, don't buck anything to size until you have the road / drive / whatever opened up.

pen


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 29, 2012)

Adkjake said:


> Well, I'm all prepped for Hurricane Sandy. Everything button downed and batten downed. Plenty of dry wood, gas for the generator, food and water, wine and beer or course! Mixed up a fresh batch of 50:1 mix for the chain saws. When doing so I noticed I was down to my last 2.5 oz bottle of 2 cylce oil.
> 
> So wondering, in a pinch or an emergency could I mix in regular motor oil with the gas, and use in chainsaws or other 2 cycle engines? *Yes.* Would it cause major problems, plug fouling, other proble?. _ *Might foul a plug, however, plugs are cheap*_. I have both 10w-30 and straight 30w I could use. *Straight 30.  I'd use either in a pinch, however*
> 
> To all on the eastcoast stay dry, safe and warm during the storm


 
You are welcome.


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 29, 2012)

Used to be what was recommended in the manuals, back in the day.

I'd probably limit it to the Poulan, if it was me.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 29, 2012)

Straight 30 is fine in a pinch.  It's in a few manuals I have.  I'm not sure which ones though.  I know it is in the one for the outboard.
Matt


----------



## Nixon (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd be careful using any oil that's rated for outboards (tcw3 ? ) , it just isn't up to the specs. that an air cooled 2 cycle needs . 
I'd be even more wary of running motor oil through an air cooled 2 cycle !


----------



## pen (Oct 29, 2012)

Here's a few pages of reading on the topic http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/91731.htm

pen


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't think I've ever seen anything on a quart bottle of straight 30 about outboards...  The OP is super lucky about that.  

Matt


----------



## greg13 (Oct 29, 2012)

I can remember YEARS ago, before there even was a 2 cycle oil SAE 30 was the mix oil. Times have changed, additives have been invented, but in a pinch anything is better than nothing.


----------



## salecker (Oct 30, 2012)

One of the big firewood cutters here has a ported saw that he only runs aircraft oil in his mix.Swears buy it and gets yrs of hard use out of the saws.I would use any good straight grade oil in a pinch,mix it a little richer and let her rip.Buy a new plug after the pinch is over.
 Thomas


----------



## Adkjake (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the input guys. Guess it was more of a curiosity-what if question on my part. Two gallons of oil and gas mix is alot for me and lasts quite a while. And if I couldn't clean up Storm Sandy downed stuff with two gallons it would be time for the insurance adjuster and the pros.

I know many areas along the mid-Atlantic and New England coasts got hit pretty hard, but up here it was a non-event. Wind and rain, but no worse than your garden variety late fall nor'easter.

Another lesson learned, make sure you have plenty of 2 cycle oil on hand at all times, especially when a storm is coming.

Hope all Forum members are safe


----------



## Adkjake (Oct 30, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> Used to be what was recommended in the manuals, back in the day.
> 
> I'd probably limit it to the Poulan, if it was me.


 You'd think that would be the case, but that inexpensive saw has done me well, starts with only a few pulls every time, runs great, cuts pretty well and has held up well. I have no complaints about it.

The Husky on the other hand has a little more power, but is also a little tougher to get started.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 30, 2012)

Good to hear about the Adk mountains having a light time.  I'll be heading up to Schroon lake today to make sure the cabin still has a roof. 

I have my father's old (well 2003 was the mfg date) 42cc Craftsman badged Poulon that I use as a backup for my Stihl.  It does start easy and I'll be dropping it off at a relative's house this morning so it can make a trip down to CT with my cousin.  I love how easy the priming bulb makes it start.  

Matt


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 30, 2012)

99% of the "ratings" and additives on 2 stroke premix oil (and TCW3) have to do with emissions, not lubricating properties.  Straight 30w (or any other motor oil) will probably smoke a lot more than you're used to but your sleeve, piston, rings, and main bearing will not know the difference.


----------



## Monosperma (Oct 30, 2012)

Reminds me of summer, 2011, when there was a big forest fire nearby and the fire crews bought up all the bar oil in town.  If you did not already have some extra on hand, you just had to wait.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 30, 2012)

Why didn't you use motor oil?   


Matt and running and hiding now.


----------



## tlc1976 (Oct 31, 2012)

Good to know.  I never knew there was a difference, I figured 2 cycle oil was 2 cycle oil.  Wouldn't be surprised if what I get here is for outboards, I heard Michigan has more registered boats than any other state.  Now I'll have to look at my remaining bottles.


----------

